# slow burning carb powder?



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2006)

Are there any types of powders out there that can mimick a slow burning carbs such as oats, yams or sweet potatoes?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Are there any types of powders out there that can mimick a slow burning carbs such as oats, yams or sweet potatoes?



... ground oats?


----------



## BuzzU (Jul 17, 2006)

Palatinose or Supercarb by Avant.


----------



## sawastea (Jul 18, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> Palatinose or Supercarb by Avant.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 18, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... ground oats?


Exactly.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm....how the hell do you ground oats?


----------



## assassin (Jul 18, 2006)

wheat germ , u have to try this stuff , tastes great, low gi and lots of vitamin e and  fibers , google it


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oat bran


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> wheat germ , u have to try this stuff , tastes great, low gi and lots of vitamin e and  fibers , google it


whaet germ sucks ass. Oat bran rocks.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> hmmm....how the hell do you ground oats?



coffee grinder, mate. Works like a charm. Just grind em up enough to swallow em, just a bit more ground than quick oats, dont powder-fy em. You want to keep as much structure as possible, thats part of what slows the digestion and release of the carbs.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Oat bran



Oh my God no. Do not try this. It was almost.... almost as bad as the time I decided to put freakin' bread in one of my shakes.

edit: then again if somebody could tell me a way to incorporate oat bran into a shake in a way that doesn't make me want to vomit, that would be greeaaaaaaat.

edit 2: because when I saw that oat bran on the shelf, read the nutritional tab, and used my protein powder scoop to put 2 30g portions into my shake, I thought I was really onto something. Until I drank it.

edit 3: took me like 15 minutes to drink that miserable concoction. It was 2 scoops out bran, 2 scoops whey, and about a tablespoon of omega 3-6-9 oil. With water.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Oh my God no. Do not try this. It was almost.... almost as bad as the time I decided to put freakin' bread in one of my shakes.
> 
> edit: then again if somebody could tell me a way to incorporate oat bran into a shake in a way that doesn't make me want to vomit, that would be greeaaaaaaat.
> 
> ...



You're almost on the level with concentration camp survivors


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

Look if you're not gonna contribute to this thread and suggest a way to make oat bran in a shake bearable then you can just shut the fuck up. Fucking troll.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Look if you're not gonna contribute to this thread and suggest a way to make oat bran in a shake bearable then you can just shut the fuck up. Fucking troll.


edit: yay


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

fishorcutbait for supplements board moderator.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been reading these forums for a few months, and until like last week, I always assumed, based on your avatar, that you were a woman.

edit: "fishorcutbait for supplements board moderator."

Fat chance dumbass. I made a post asking about something pertinent to the thread and you fucking flamed me out of nowhere. Real moderator material there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

whats with the edits?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> 2 secrets.
> 
> 1. go fuck yourself.
> 2. grow a nutsack and down that shit.


oh shit he told you....dammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> whats with the edits?



My original post was pretty useless and I was genuinely interested in a way to make downing a shake with oatbran doable.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> My original post was pretty useless and I was genuinely interested in a way to make downing a shake with oatbran doable.


dude, I was kidding both times, chill. Ive never used oat bran before, so i wouldnt know.

Just so you know, the concentration camp survivor thing was serious-ish, that sounded nasty.

Then, you flamed my ass raw, so i figured Id joke around. You seriously need to calm down, in case you hadnt noticed, I never flame anybody unless they go out of their way to be a jackass to me, or post completely retarded shit, like that 911 insidejob guy


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> dude, I was kidding both times, chill. Ive never used oat bran before, so i wouldnt know.
> 
> Just so you know, the concentration camp survivor thing was serious-ish, that sounded nasty.
> 
> Then, you flamed my ass raw, so i figured Id joke around. You seriously need to calm down, in case you hadnt noticed, I never flame anybody unless they go out of their way to be a jackass to me, or post completely retarded shit, like that 911 insidejob guy



Okay I am not in a good mood today. The concentration camp survivor jab set me off, I probly wouldn't have minded if you had simply said "down that shit like a man" in the first place. You seem like an okay guy so I'm sorry for my uncalled-for flame posts.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Okay I am not in a good mood today. The concentration camp survivor jab set me off, I probly wouldn't have minded if you had simply said "down that shit like a man" in the first place. You seem like an okay guy so I'm sorry for my uncalled-for flame posts.



its okay bro, no harm no foul. I know you're not a jackass, so I really dont mind. Anyway, I'd use oats. They're much more palatable


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

When you guys mention oats do you mean

Instant Oats
These are made with cut groats, precooked and dried and then rolled. They can be directly mixed with a hot liquid and need no further cooking.

or do you prepare the oats beforehand?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> When you guys mention oats do you mean
> 
> Instant Oats
> These are made with cut groats, precooked and dried and then rolled. They can be directly mixed with a hot liquid and need no further cooking.
> ...


I generally take whole rolled oats and grind them. I dont care for instant oats (who knows what they process them with), you just want to grind the whole oats to a similar size/processedness <----(another very scientific term)


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok so you use

Oat Groats
These are oats with outer hull removed. They are very nutritious, but are hard to chew. They should be presoaked and cooked for a long time. (Rolled Oats)

Could I use my blender to grind them? If so why not just put them in my shake as they are and let the blender do the rest? I don't have a food processor for grinding.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Ok so you use
> 
> Oat Groats
> These are oats with outer hull removed. They are very nutritious, but are hard to chew. They should be presoaked and cooked for a long time. (Rolled Oats)
> ...



right. I like quaker brand, just because its a familiar brand, lol.


do you have a coffee grinder? thatd be helpful, the blender flings em around too much. I suppose you could just drink them, but like I said in another related thread, drink em seperate from the rest of your shake, unless you want to chug the whole thing. The oats swell fast


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright thanks for your help. Tomorrow I'll go out and get some oats and dextrose and then I'll be set. No more shitty weight gainer powder.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 18, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Alright thanks for your help. Tomorrow I'll go out and get some oats and dextrose and then I'll be set. *No more shitty weight gainer powder.*



Amen to that. See if you can find some casein powder as well. I like ATW's stuff, or twinlab's.

www.allthewhey.com man im a whore.

 anytime I can help, just let me know.


----------



## assassin (Jul 19, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> whaet germ sucks ass. Oat bran rocks.




is this your opinion on it's tase ??  or you mean it's less benefical than bran...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2006)

no its me being a wiseass. I just like the taste of oat bran better


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't understand what the deal is with oatbran in a shake.  I have it every morning and like it better then oats.


----------



## assassin (Jul 19, 2006)

lol i'll try oat bran soon...i just don't know where to buy it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2006)

in a store


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 19, 2006)

What liquid do you use for your shake? Milk, water?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2006)

Skim Milk


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 19, 2006)

Too bad I quit drinking milk, I'm sure oatbran mixes better with milk than water.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2006)

Have used water as well.  Either way seems fine to me.

Why quit drinking milk?


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 19, 2006)

I've noticed I have lesss mucus build up now that I don't drink milk anymore + my skin seems healthier.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2006)

try lactaid skim milk


----------

